# Palembang living



## kumar1234

Dear all 

Please advice , is it palembang is safe to stay because I will move there with my family !!! How modern is place that


----------



## kumar1234

Dear friends ,

Very soon I will move to stay in palembang, South Sumatra at Indonesia, please advice me for below doubt ;

1 is this safe place to stay with family 

2 is this easy to find rental house on monthly basis and what will rental of furnished room 

3 what about transportation in palembang 

4 which location I choose to stay for cleanness & security 

5 what about people's there , how they are treating to foreigners 

6 is this criminal activity there 

Please needed input as above


----------



## kumar1234

Dear all 

I need help on above doubt 
!!


----------



## michiru

kumar1234 said:


> Dear all
> 
> I need help on above doubt
> !!


Hi Kumar.. I'll try to answer your question above, I was born and raised in Palembang and moved to Jakarta 14 years ago. But still going back to Palembang sometimes..

1. is this safe place to stay with family 
- Yes, it's a safe place to stay with family but make sure you live in the city and not the suburb. Because not many people in the suburb speaks English well

2. is this easy to find rental house on monthly basis and what will rental of furnished room 
- I think most of them rented the house yearly and unfurnished room. How many family member will be stay with you there?

3. what about transportation in palembang 
- There's a lot of public transportation there but also depend on where you heading, it also has blue bird taxi but not as many as in Jakarta and it will take you a long time to wait for an empty taxi. 

4. which location I choose to stay for cleanness & security 
- You might want to consider stay near Rajawali area, but the rent will not be cheap 

5. what about people's there , how they are treating to foreigners 
- This I have to asked my cousin, because I didn't stay in Palembang anymore. 
But don't worry, my cousin has an International school with expat teachers.
I will gather more information from him for this matter.

6. is this criminal activity there 
- Yes, there's still much criminal activity here. 
Therefore, you still have to be extra cautious.

If you still have more question, you can PM me.. I'm new in this forum, and I can't find a button to send you a PM. Well I hope the information help  Good luck


----------



## kumar1234

Dear sir , 

I appreciate your information, need some more 

1 ) is it more criminal in palembang 

2 ) how about train facilities 

3) Easy to find furnish accommodation 

4) what is living standard 

5) cleaness of city 

6) what about family dependant visa , cost , time period any idea 

Please advice as above !!!


5) cleans


----------



## sk_shahi

Hi Kumar,
Hope you are well settled in Palembang.
I am also planning to move with family.
I need your guidance.
I am more worried whether I will be able to find safe, secure and fully furnished house? Education for my daughter aged 9?
It would be nice if you or anyone can guide me on general things and these specifics.
Thanks and regards,
Shailendra


----------

